# new finisher



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys,

Just got my new finisher and really like it. I did notice that it is a little wobbly, however, if moved from side to side. Its not terrible, but I just wanted to make sure that this is normal. I'm sure it is, but can someone please verify this.

Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Totally normal!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is normal. Also if you move it in your spread be sure to check the head rest because if it is uneven you will have more flex.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

yep! but I dont like it, it bothers me, one side will be pressed lower when I have the gun on one side but it isnt a big deal though especially when geese are working the spread.  enjoy the new finisher! :beer:


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the quick replies! This is my first layout blind, so I was a little unsure. I can't wait to use this bad boy. Now if only the weather would cool off so we can get some birds down here in Kansas! :sniper:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

It will be your last blind too! I love my finisher.


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Travery said:


> It will be your last blind too! I love my finisher.


What he said!!! I can set mine up in minutes with my eye's closed.

rc1


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Travery said:


> It will be your last blind too! I love my finisher.


I broke mine acouple months ago.... Man that blind has gone through hell and back 1000 times. :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

yeah I would say you definitely got your moneys worth out of your finisher, I would hate to see what an eliminator would look like after 5 years with you...


----------



## waterfowler78 (Nov 22, 2005)

The older finisher's are much more sturdy and well-built than the newer ones. I have the 2001 or 2002 model. They were constructed out of heavier but more durable material than the newer ones. The newer ones are lighter but more fragile...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The new finishers are pieces of junk. Not even close to the ones they used to make.

The connectors are made of plastic now. I broke two pieces of mine after 5 hunts.

The part that ****** me off is that they replace all those metal connectors with plastic and it probably saves about $2.00 per blind. Just charge me an extra $10 for the blind and give me something that will last more than 1/4 of the season.

Avery continues to disappoint me. I will never buy another Avery product as long as I live.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as I can drive in the field, I will only use my eliminator. I only own the finisher for the walk in only hunts!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

gandergrinder, i couldnt agree with you more, forget avery. all i need is FA bilnds and big foot and hardcore decoys. forget zink and foiles calls as well, they might as well say avery on them, if they dont already.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> It is normal. Also if you move it in your spread be sure to check the head rest because if it is uneven you will have more flex.


or when you lay in it it will fold up on you like it did to me when i didn't have it in all the way today it was kind of funny


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got a finisher that the right side has ripped where it pulls over when setting up As far as setting up I should try it as rc1hunter does, "with my eyes closed" as I sure as hell have problems with my eyes open! All said it is a great blind, although mine, is a pain to set up. Maybe I'm doing it in the wrong order. sides first, then the back corners, last the head rest, please correct me if I'm wrong. I've had geese land almost on top of me while in this. plenty of room and comftorable but it does lean heavy to the right when my gun is on that side. I refuse to set my gun on my odd side. What can I say, do I shoot geese out of it, YES, so it's hard to complain, but this is the place to do it, as we all learn from each other.

just my two pennies


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Iv'e got some rips and tears in mine as well where the seams are coming undone, got out a needle and power-pro fishing line and sewed them up.

Reeds sporting goods in Brainerd has the Kaki version for $150.00 bucks right now.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

if you are going to spend the money for a blind buy a final approach because they are a way better in strenth and durability unlike the avery POS's


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well your information is not going to help, because alot people like the finishers and final approaches.. and i love my finisher and has been holding up great for 2 1/2 years....


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I just picked up a finisher at Scheels in Moorhead for for 160 today...and was going to see if I liked it better than my gooseview blind. I love the feel of the gooseview but hate how high it sits up. I agree the finisher feels pretty wobbly....but they say that is normal. I love how low the finisher sits and how it is flat on top opposed to the roundness of the gooseview. Any opinions will the finisher hold up?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have hunted out of both.....I like the FA way better. 
- More comfortable. (finisher hits me in the wrong spot on my back)
- More durable (have rips in my finisher and none in my FA)

I like the low profile of the finisher (a couple of inches lower than the FA) and how light weight it is....but typically i drive into the feild so the weight is not an issue. But I have drug my FA above 1/2 mile into a feild full of wind sox and an ecaller. The weight is not that much of a difference in my mind.

But both are good products....I just like the FA a little better.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Chuck White wrote: But both are good products....I just like the FA a little better.


right, just find the one that suits you the best and there are good products on the market today... I like alot of the products but I went with the finisher because of how it folds up but FA xlander folds up well but I dont like how its set up. So whatever you like the best, go with it.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

He he he. If it ain't broke, it ain't Avery.


----------

